# What foods are your area known for?



## Marie5656 (Feb 9, 2017)

*So, what is your part of the US, world or wherever known for?  Are there local dishes only known /or started in your neck of the woods?

I am in Western NY State.  The biggest thing is Buffalo wings.  They were created at the Anchor Bar in Buffalo NY back in the 60's or so.  Picture it...a family owned bar/tavern.  Son comes in with a bunch of hungry friends, asks mom if there is anything good to eat for the guys.  She had a big batch of chicken wings, which would either go into soup or go to waste.  So, she figured what the heck.  She deep fried them.  Made up a batch of hot sauce for them.  Then on the side gave some celery sticks and dipping sauce to cut back the heat.  The guys loved it and she ended up putting them on the meny.

Here in Rochester, we are best known for white hots.  Basically white hot dogs.  Main ingredient pork.  Probably closest comparison are German brats or something.  A totally different and acquired taste.  , my husband loves them.  Me, not so much.

Zwiegles is a local brand, so popular that people who move from the area have them shipped in.

*


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 9, 2017)

Central New York, Columbus Bakery Italian bread, Hinerwadel's Salt Potatoes, Hoffman's Cooneys and Hot Dogs, Gianelli Sausage and up in Mexico NY Grandma Brown's Baked Beans.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 9, 2017)

Missouri is noted for barbeque...especially Kansas City.  I've had barbeque at several places around the country, and KC is my favorite.  The worst was in Atlanta.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 9, 2017)

fried okra and purplehull peas are favorites on this area. cobbler and homemade ice cream for dessert.


----------



## Lon (Feb 9, 2017)

Due to the Armenian influence Shish Kabob is quite popular using lamb not beef served with Pita Bread


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 9, 2017)

Salmon. Wild fresh, or Salish deep pit barbecued or smoked. Yummy. Nanaimo bars, regular or cheesecake style. Here on southern Vancouver Island. Also have a chocolatier in my home town which makes homemade Belgian chocolates. Even sugar free ones are available. Philly gets valentine chocolates.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 9, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> Central New York, Columbus Bakery Italian bread, Hinerwadel's Salt Potatoes, Hoffman's Cooneys and Hot Dogs, Gianelli Sausage and up in Mexico NY Grandma Brown's Baked Beans.



Oh, we can find Hoffman's dogs here.  Pretty good.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 9, 2017)

*Almost forgot about our Garbage Plate.  The plate was started by Nick Tahoe's restaurant.  Starts with a slice of white or Italian bread, topped with Mac salad, baked beans, hot dogs or cheeseburger, onions and a hit meat sauce.  Nick's has trademarked the name Garbage Plate but many places here have their own versions of the plate..Trash plate, great plate, etc.  The original was named because he was making the signature plate already, but it never had a name until a customer asked for "That plate with all the Garbage on it".  Rest is history.*


----------



## Temperance (Feb 9, 2017)

Fried chicken, Country fried steak, Chicken & dumplings, fried okra, fried geen tomatoes, beans & greens, cornbread and all kinds of cobblers.  Sure there is much more.  Oh, peaches & peanuts too.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2017)

From New England; fish chowders, lobsters, all seafood from the north Atlantic, the clam- bake. Also due to large populations of Italian and other European immigrants, all the delicious foods from those countries since long, long ago.

 A lot of dairy, Indian pudding, Boston baked beans,  Boston cream pie, maple syrup, cranberries and blueberries,  Yankee pot roast, turkey, grinders (or subs), red flannel hash, succotash. 

A few food companies include Ben & Jerry's ice cream, Moxie and various breweries. Peter Paul candy (Mounds, Almond Joy, etc merged with Hershey) was originally in CT but moved to VA; Cabot Creamery and Pepperidge Farms.

It's said that the first hamburger sandwich was made in New haven CT at a place still in business called Louis Lunch. The hamburger cookers from the turn of the century are still used.  





[h=2]*Louis'* *Lunch* - The Birthplace of the Hamburger Sandwich[/h]


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 9, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *So, what is your part of the US, world or wherever known for?  Are there local dishes only known /or started in your neck of the woods?
> 
> I am in Western NY State. *



In Western NY don't forget Schwabl’s Restaurant, Roast Beef on Kümmelweck or Alethea's Chocolates, especially the chocolate coated molasses sponge!


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 9, 2017)

RadishRose..that restaurant is adorable.   I am glad I started this thread, but now I am getting hungry.


----------



## jujube (Feb 9, 2017)

Well, here in Orlando it would have to be the giant greasy turkey legs that are sold from kiosks at Walt Disney World.   I'm not sure there's any place else in the world where that many tourists think it's a good idea to wander around in the heat of the day, whole families gnawing on a turkey leg the size of a mastodon haunch with grease dripping off their elbows leaving a oil slick behind them.  

From the size of the legs, I have a theory that Disney imports them from a turkey farm somewhere near Three Mile Island.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Feb 9, 2017)

Salmon, apples, wine and oh yea, coffee!


----------



## Wilberforce (Feb 9, 2017)

From BC, apart from the salmon Shalimar mentioned we have the Okanagan  with all the fruit, appples peaches etc we are noted for Chilliwack corn, BC wines of course,  and we have a local to me cheese factory.

Plaeae note I have changed my forum name XX Jeannine


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 10, 2017)

Here in N.E Scotland we land some of the best seafood that money can buy. Unfortunately most of it is not for us locals as it is soon dispatched to the top restaurants in London, Paris etc...  Same for the famous Aberdeen Angus beef.   Of course we can always enjoy the local soup - Cullen Skink, of further south, Arbroath Smokies.

I also must mention the whisky and the dozens of distilleries in this area.  The two nearest ones to me are Glen Deveron and Glen Garioch, but I prefer a good Speyside malt such as 'The Glenlivit' 18 y.o.  or Glenfarclas 105.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 10, 2017)

I am from the northern part of New Jersey. Taylor Ham would be at the top of the list. There is a debate depending on what part of Jersey you are from. The southern part of the state calls it pork roll and the Northern part calls it Taylor ham. People love it and if they move to another state often have it shipped. It is usually eaten as a breakfast sandwich,Taylor ham,egg and cheese on a bagel or soft roll. In the summer,the southern part of the state, is known for blueberries, In the fall we harvest cranberries. Of course there is the Jersey tomato. I have a friend who moved and took with her bags ans bags of Jersey soil just so she could still grow her Jersey tomatoes. She said they didn't do well. Probably has to do with the climate as well as soil. Our pizza and bagels are good,some folks attribute that to the hard water we have, which makes a better dough.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I am from the northern part of New Jersey. Taylor Ham would be at the top of the list. There is a debate depending on what part of Jersey you are from. The southern part of the state calls it pork roll and the Northern part calls it Taylor ham. People love it and if they move to another state often have it shipped. It is usually eaten as a breakfast sandwich,Taylor ham,egg and cheese on a bagel or soft roll. In the summer,the southern part of the state, is known for blueberries, In the fall we harvest cranberries. Of course there is the Jersey tomato. I have a friend who moved and took with her bags ans bags of Jersey soil just so she could still grow her Jersey tomatoes. She said they didn't do well. Probably has to do with the climate as well as soil. Our pizza and bagels are good,some folks attribute that to the hard water we have, which makes a better dough.




Ruth, I have heard that about your water and the best dough, also in NYC.


----------



## angelica (Feb 10, 2017)

The special food in my place of living is called:Reibeplätzchen and Applesauce! Another one: Sauerkraut and sausage,with mashed potatoes.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 10, 2017)

Mexican food here.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> Mexican food here.




I bet it's good too Butterfly, not like up here.


----------



## Bullie76 (Feb 10, 2017)

In Mississippi.......anything fried. I like fried foods but try not to over do it. As I have aged, I actually like grilled or baked better. Probably fried out.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 10, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> I bet it's good too Butterfly, not like up here.



Yes -- it's wonderful!


----------



## twinkles (Feb 11, 2018)

fried chicken  and chicken and dumplings---in maryland i loved the stuffed ham


----------



## Big Horn (Feb 11, 2018)

Rocky Mountain Oysters: they are generally served as an appetizer rather than an entree.  They're quite tasty, but they are apparently difficult to prepare correctly.  I don't know if they originated here, but they are very popular.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 11, 2018)

Tex-Mex, BBQ, and seafood.


----------



## Victor (Feb 12, 2018)

In Chicago and suburbs----Chicago style hot dogs with all the trimmings--no ketchup.
Italian beef sandwiches   thinly cut beef with au jus gravy
Chicago style pizza--few Chicagoans actually eat deep dish but it was born here
submarine sandwiches.......ribs
Old Style beer


----------

